# St Johns Wort



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

So today I decided to buy St. Johns Wort to see if it would help with my anxiety. I have heard so many good things about it.

So I just made an eleuthero and st.johns wort tea, since on the bottle it said you can empty the capsules and make a tea out of it.

I really hope it works!


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Good luck, stick at it - heard it can take a while to get working, 6 weeks + so dont give up on it if you dont get immediate results.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Been taking it for years. Kept me going when I had nothing else, and I still prefer it to meds (I believe they actually prescribe it in Germany). I usually have the dried herb in a tea, often with chamomille.
I take it for depression, but it's calming too, as there's a close relationship between anxiety and depression, I guess.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

For the ladies. If your on birth control, it will make it less effective.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

And always check w the pharmacist if you take *any* rx or OTC meds, it can interact with many many things


----------

